# Awesome Spreader Deal



## mcnerdd (Aug 20, 2018)

https://www.palletforks.com/50-lb-professional-broadcast-spreader.html

I ordered this up last week. I had in my hands in a few days, shipping included and fast. Depending on your state, no tax. I am really good mechanically, work on my own cars, pretty technical and this was some of the worst instructions I have ever seen my life for assembly. Having said that still worth it. Used it last night and it was fantastic, so far ahead of anything with plastic wheels. Held 50 lbs of content without hesitation. Ony negative would be no guard to keep it from spreading on one side or the other.

Also I stopped a lawn shop to compare it to this Eathway model and it was 100% identical, every part and piece which makes this a steal.

https://earthway.com/product/2150-commercial-broadcast-spreader.ashx

Hope this is helpful!

***I do not work for Titan, palletforks.com, etc. I just like to keep my own dollars in my pocket when I can***


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@mcnerdd Awesome! Just made my day! I've been looking for a new spreader to replace my POS Chapin from HD.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

ordered.. thanks.

I'm curious if the earthway side deflector will fit onto this thing. Although the side deflector kit is almost as much as this spreader just by itself.


----------



## mcnerdd (Aug 20, 2018)

Kicker said:


> ordered.. thanks.
> 
> I'm curious if the earthway side deflector will fit onto this thing. Although the side deflector kit is almost as much as this spreader just by itself.


@Kicker I came to the conclusion that would be a yes after inspecting the construction of the Earthway, literally identical. Having said that, I have not actually tried it.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I've had this spreader for 2 years now. I haven't used it enough to comment on longevity but it seems good so far. I agree, the instructions were absurdly bad.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I have the Brinly-branded version of this spreader and have been pleased with it. I've also seen Spyker and Deere variants, but the Titan one is new to me. It's definitely a good deal at $84.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

No shipping to Canada :/
I emailed them to see if they will ship to Canada.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

So, I'm not sure if the people complaining about assembly being difficult are 5 years old or women, but i had little to no issues putting it together based off the instructions provided. I'll admit i watched youtube videos of assembly a day or two prior, but just followed the provided directions during my assembly process and had no trouble.

The only thing that kind of bothers me, I don't know if it's the same as the earthway 2150 or the spyker 50lb models but, one of the wheels is free spinning on the axle while the other is responsible for driving the spreader plate.

*redacted for snowflakes


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kicker said:


> So, I'm not sure if the people complaining about assembly being difficult are 5 years old or women, but i had little to no issues putting it together based off the instructions provided.


Ouch, be nice!


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Is the hopper the same diameter as a basic 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## mcnerdd (Aug 20, 2018)

Kicker said:


> The only thing that kind of bothers me, I don't know if it's the same as the earthway 2150 or the spyker 50lb models but, one of the wheels is free spinning on the axle while the other is responsible for driving the spreader plate.


This allows it to function like a differential on a car. If you did not do this turning corners would be very challenging. As in both wheels when turning do not move at the same speed. From an engineering perspective it is correct and works quite well.

Not trying to troll on this, just curious what you do not like about the design?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

mcnerdd said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that kind of bothers me, I don't know if it's the same as the earthway 2150 or the spyker 50lb models but, one of the wheels is free spinning on the axle while the other is responsible for driving the spreader plate.
> ...


I can't really say that I don't like the design as I haven't used it, apart from pushing it up and down the driveway (empty) a few times after assembly. My previous spreader (Scotts mini)when the product would get down to the last bit I could tilt it left and right onto one wheel to wash the remaining product over the drop hole and not worry about the spreader plate to stop distributing. So my lack of engineering knowledge and previous experience with a poor quality spreader led to me thinking that it was an odd design and could've been improved upon, potentially. But after you've described it's actual functionality it makes sense.


----------



## dongdong (Mar 21, 2018)

Does this spreader have an edge guard?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

dongdong said:


> Does this spreader have an edge guard?


According to the replies above, it does not.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Kicker, now that you have it, can you compare the hopper with a 5 gallon bucket (like you would get at the big box stores?) I'm specifically wondering if a 5 gallon bucket would sit inside of that hopper okay. I know that's a weird request, but if it does, I'll explain why. Also, if it does, would you shoot a pic of it and post how it fits?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

sure, i'll see if i can get to that tonight or this weekend.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

disappointing it doesn't have a deflector setup. makes it pretty useless in my eyes.

EDIT: looking at the earthway 2150, doesn't it have some ability to deflect or edgeguard? does this Titan model have an equivalent feature?

i have a ton of weight lifting equipment from Titan, and was aware they made some farm tools, but not spreaders and the like. in the case of the power lifting rack, it is a near copy of another US manufacturer but with some small changes to dimensions making some attachments incompatible. not sure if that's the case for the deflector but sure would be annoying to find out the hard way.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

roundrockag said:


> Kicker, now that you have it, can you compare the hopper with a 5 gallon bucket (like you would get at the big box stores?) I'm specifically wondering if a 5 gallon bucket would sit inside of that hopper okay. I know that's a weird request, but if it does, I'll explain why. Also, if it does, would you shoot a pic of it and post how it fits?


@roundrockag

a 5 gallon bucket fits very loosely inside the hopper and would sit flush on the agitator just above the drop holes.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Thank you, sir! That gives me some place to start.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Got this one today, Brinly P20-500BH, for $77, new. I believe it is along the same line of the others in this post.

1 fixed, 1 free wheel. No edge guard. Took all of 2 minutes to assemble @Kicker

@roundrockag 5 gallon bucket fits all the way in to bottom. But, if you flip it and cut off the bottom it will sit on the inside lip of the spreader.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@roundrockag

Bucket can't be the same diameter at the lid and where the handle attaches. Needs to be a little wider like the Lowes bucket in order to sit on the inside lip of the spreader hopper. The Home Depot and the white bucket both drop to the bottom.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@roundrockag

You could also set the bucket on the screen/rack inside the hopper. However, you will need a way to secure the bucket as it is a loose fit.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

7474 said:


> Got this one today, Brinly P20-500BH, for $77, new. I believe it is along the same line of the others in this post.
> 
> 1 fixed, 1 free wheel. No edge guard. Took all of 2 minutes to assemble @Kicker
> 
> @roundrockag 5 gallon bucket fits all the way in to bottom. But, if you flip it and cut off the bottom it will sit on the inside lip of the spreader.


Been looking for a new spreader, I keep getting the cheap scotts mini spreaders and they keep breaking. The only place I can find the brindley in for 134$. Where did you get it?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

That is a good price for the Brinley. I paid a little over $100 last year after jet.com coupon and Amex offers rebate.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this one today, Brinly P20-500BH, for $77, new. I believe it is along the same line of the others in this post.
> ...


@7474 - also curious where this deal may be found!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kicker said:


> So, I'm not sure if the people complaining about assembly being difficult


I'm not sure in this case, but I think a lot of times, there is a large variance in quality with these types of things, like bolt holes lining up, etc. I put my Earthway 2150 together, and though it wasn't hard, I could see where it would be a challenge if things didn't line up just right, depending on which one someone gets off the assembly line. The good thing is, that buying from a reputable place like Earthway or Lesco, they'll make it right if it isn't.


----------



## Chris1011v (Jun 25, 2018)

7474 said:


> Got this one today, Brinly P20-500BH, for $77, new. I believe it is along the same line of the others in this post.
> 
> Where did you find that at? Great price. Lmk thanks.


----------



## Chris1011v (Jun 25, 2018)

The Titan spreader is back on sale for $100.76. I received an email this morning.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

What's the purpose of the bucket?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> What's the purpose of the bucket?


Seconded


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Not sure on the bucket. Someone asked if it fit so I checked.

Originally thought to increase capacity.

After seeing Connor ward diy sprayer thought maybe for a sprayer set up.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been struggling trying to find a good spreader for a decent price. I have no need for anything fancy but I want it to last. I constantly hear bad things about the cheapo Scott's spreaders so i'm avoiding those.

I plan on checking out my local Pleasant's Hardware and Tractor Supply Co. for other options than what's at HD and Lowes. Checked Craigslist and nothing decent is available yet. Right now I'm leaning towards getting a Wizz in the meantime, and i'll continue to check used sites for any deals that may pop up in my area.

Here's some other (older) threads related to this topic:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5988
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6955

Earthway and Brinly-Hardy seem like the right choice.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

7474 said:


> Got this one today, Brinly P20-500BH, for $77, new. I believe it is along the same line of the others in this post.
> 
> 1 fixed, 1 free wheel. No edge guard. Took all of 2 minutes to assemble @Kicker
> 
> ...


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I got the Brinly with a price match from Lowes from www.united-tools.com

However, both Lowes and HD no longer price match this site. I got quite a few super deals before they stopped price matching this site.

Had an Earthway 80# Estate spreader that I used about a week before returning. Could barely hold a bag of Milo. Think the figured the 80# with ball bearings.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am liking this idea of the bucket as a hopper extender so I can put like 2 more bags of fert in the hopper.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

bullet said:


> I've been struggling trying to find a good spreader for a decent price. I have no need for anything fancy but I want it to last. I constantly hear bad things about the cheapo Scott's spreaders so i'm avoiding those.
> 
> I plan on checking out my local Pleasant's Hardware and Tractor Supply Co. for other options than what's at HD and Lowes. Checked Craigslist and nothing decent is available yet. Right now I'm leaning towards getting a Wizz in the meantime, and i'll continue to check used sites for any deals that may pop up in my area.
> 
> ...


My Earthway 2600A from Southern States that I bought 5 years ago finally broke this past fall. 
It was expensive at the time but I was desperate ($119).
Had a collar pin at the bottom of the container & the darness time with the few ounces at the bottom of the container. 
Had to do the bounce bounce to get the last bits of fert to come out. Maybe that's why it broke. Haha.

Anyhow - just ordered this tonight based on prior posts in this thread:

http://www.united-tools.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2185&search=Spreader


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@rockinmylawn

If you ordered from united tools, I would be interested to hear your feedback on the transaction.

Thanks


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

7474 said:


> @rockinmylawn
> 
> If you ordered from united tools, I would be interested to hear your feedback on the transaction.
> 
> Thanks


Certainly.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

rockinmylawn said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > @rockinmylawn
> ...


I have not read good things about that site. Let us know if you actually get your item(s).


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@rockinmylawn

Any update on your experience with united tools?

Thanks.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

jsut an fyi, lowes price matches that site when you chat online


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> jsut an fyi, lowes price matches that site when you chat online


It's all dependent upon who you talk to, I haven't had any success in quite some time.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Ah yea, i just did so i hope the brinly is a good spreader! As soon as they said they would i just purchased it.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

7474 said:


> @rockinmylawn
> 
> Any update on your experience with united tools?
> 
> Thanks.


Not a peep out of those folks. 
Looks like they are an outfit out of Singapore. 
Sent 2 emails in last week & no word.

Will proceed with my refund from PayPal. By 17th which is 40 days since I ordered.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

rockinmylawn said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > @rockinmylawn
> ...


 Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, I kind of figured that would be the end result.

Perhaps you may have some success with Lowes price matching.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

7474 said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> > 7474 said:
> ...


Yeah it's a shame & Lowes is sticking to some "no match vs. other on-line vendors" policy.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@rockinmylawn

I have not attempted in a while but when I did they were always quick to shut it down with "we don't match third-party websites".

They compared united tools to essentially an eBay site or a private listing on Amazon.

I had my best success doing it late night/very early in the morning.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

7474 said:


> @rockinmylawn
> 
> I have not attempted in a while but when I did they were always quick to shut it down with "we don't match third-party websites".
> 
> ...


That is when i did it! Early morning. Told them i was ready to check out and they just did it.


----------



## bmac (Mar 23, 2020)

Can anyone confirm a deflector that works with the Titan 50 lb spreader? The closest I can find is Earthway 60435 for $46. Thanks!

https://www.earthway.com/shop/60435-left-side-only-deflector/


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I have this one.


----------



## bmac (Mar 23, 2020)

massgrass said:


> I have this one.


Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

After calibrating the spreader and using it for a few applications, is it normal to have about maybe 5mm of slop before the knob opens the holes? It makes it hard to use on the lower settings like spreading less than 2 lbs/1000 sq ft.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Are you guys liking the Titan spreader? Does it take 50lbs of carbon x or a product like that? Have 12k sq ft lawn so want a nice spreader that can handle a decent amount of fert without refilling constantly.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

I should have jumped on this deal a couple of weeks ago when I first learned about it. They have recently gone back up to $130, putting them back in the category with many other companies.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Just bought the Brinly on Amazon. $193 with tax and free shipping. Has the side deflector and rain cover included. Might be a little pricier that buying the parts separately but it's easier than having to find the correct parts and paying the extra shipping on that part.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FMWG6F5/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_80iIEbBJYQ8B7


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So purchasing that Brinly spreader ended up being a mess. It arrived without the side deflector so I contacted the seller and they wanted me to return the whole thing instead of sending me a side deflector. I told them no I'm not sending it back and called Brinly customer service and told them I bought this spreader and it didn't come with the side deflector. The lady said I'm sorry and asked for my address so I didn't have to pay for the side deflector. She never even asked where I bought it or why I didn't get the deflector. The seller ended up giving me a $50 discount and let me keep the spreader. All in all, I got the spreader for $143 with a side deflector. Pretty good deal with the issues I had.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Just noticed a Jonathan Green clone of this spreader when I was at the local True Value today:

Jonathan Green New American Lawn Deluxe Rotary Spreader

Also saw Grass Daddy testing yet another clone by The Andersons:

The Andersons Yard Star Broadcast Spreader


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

bmac said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one.
> ...


@bmac did that work for your Titan? Going to order the Titan if side deflector worked. Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure why, but I find it weirdly humorous there are so many clones of this Brinly spreader (at least I think Brinly is the manufacturer). I have the John Deere version of the spreader. It has probably worked out real well Brinly. Just think of how many of these spreaders they have manufactured.

Alright, enough about that. On to my question. I have primarily used this spreader for lime applications, as I never really got the width of my passes dialed in. It seems to have a wider pattern that I am used to. So I have been hesitant to use it for any granular fert with N in it. Nothing worse than green stripes in the lawn. So you folks that know this spreader, how wide are you making your passes?


----------

